# if someone need to make some extra money while studying or working.....



## Laila8274 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey guys, a friend of mine told me about that medical app that gives money rewards for users in exchange for participating in some contests which help the app develop medical artificial intelligence like looking for heart murmers, identifying lung CTs and CXRs and stuff like that .. I tried it and It does pay out .. I made 500 dollars last month but i know some friends who literally make thousands out of it.. it all depends on how much time you have to spare for it .. It could be a little hard at the beginning to win large numbers.. First month i made 50 dollars only but you will get used to it gradually .. The app also pays you 8 dollars as a gift when you win your first dollar so Give it a try and i hope it helps some of you.. 

Here is the app link (unfortunately its on ios only for now) share


----------

